# Pamphobeteus machala (purple starburst) gender?



## Thomas94 (May 31, 2012)

Pamphobeteus machala - ive been offered too buy one of these but it is bright purple, does this sound like a male? Ive done some reaearch and it looks like the females of this sp. are no were near as colourful as the male, thanks


----------



## kwacky (May 31, 2012)

What size are they? 

Generally the male pamphos are the ones with all the colour.


----------



## Thomas94 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah i thought so, thank you, the seller has tried too tell me its a female, but i have doubts, i think from this il pass on the offer, and it is around 5 inch from eye what ive seen of it, it was very purple as it had just freshly molted


----------



## kwacky (May 31, 2012)

If it's as purple as you say and that size then it's sounding like a male. 

Surely if it's just molted the dealer could have sexed it?


----------



## Thomas94 (May 31, 2012)

The dealer has told me its a female, they've also tried saying they Were going too get a breading loan male for it, but instead they will sell me it. it is very colourful, so i actually think they're just trying too get rid off it


----------



## jayefbe (May 31, 2012)

Pamphobeteus males are indeed much brighter than females, but that extreme dimorphism doesn't arise until _after_ they mature. I have a Pamphobeteus nigricolor male that is likely penultimate, and colorwise, it's very similar to my young adult female. If it's really bright purple extending down the legs (as bright as all those beautiful purple spiders you see when you run a google image search), then it's probably a mature male. If that's the case, a dealer that can't identify a mature male is one I'd stay far away from.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## apophysis (Jun 1, 2012)

Pamphobeteus machala females shows purple even at bigger sizes so they are very hard to sex this way. My female is about 4 inches and still very purple , especially on the femurs. At 5 inches im pretty sure they still have not lost all the color. When they grow bigger they will lose more and more of the purple (females)


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 1, 2012)

kwacky said:


> What size are they?
> 
> Generally the male pamphos are the ones with all the colour.


My Sexed Female Pinkbloom birdeater with a clear flap in the Molt actualy is pretty orange
.. Perhaps my sexing was off.
its only 4"inches so its half sized wil probably lose color next molt

I am pretty good at Sexing VIa molt.. At 4" all my Pinkblooms look the same thoiugh at a Larger size well see!!!!hotogenic:
It dose not help this Genus is very Large 7-9" leg span  ...P antinous Can top 10" inches so sexing Via color dosnt typically work well


----------



## TomM (Jun 1, 2012)

This was my Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador", very similar to "Machala".  I thought it was male but after it molted it lost some color and was sexed as a female.  The females have pretty decent coloration as a juvenile/young adult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul Osullivan (Dec 18, 2019)

TomM said:


> This was my Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador", very similar to "Machala".  I thought it was male but after it molted it lost some color and was sexed as a female.  The females have pretty decent coloration as a juvenile/young adult.


Hi I am fairly new to the hobbey. I was wondering if you can explain what it is on the molted skin picture to distinguish it as a female please? Thanks.


----------



## Asgiliath (Dec 20, 2019)

Sexing is one thing but only the T can define its own gender identity.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 20, 2019)

jayefbe said:


> I have a Pamphobeteus nigricolor male that is likely penultimat


message me, i will be in need soon.


----------

